#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-20
<_marx_> can you say anything except Gnome?
<_marx_> maybe it is compiz and unity
<_marx_> but this machine was stable prior to 11.04
<_marx_> can you say debian unstable
<_marx_> probably where i'm going; it is where i came from before ubuntu
<_marx_> i can use ubuntu and lxde or maybe even fvwm...
<_marx_> one of my despised catch phrases is "going forward"
<_marx_> going forward i do not see ubuntu being new user friendly
<_marx_> going forward i do not see ubuntu going forward
<_marx_> regression regression regurgitation
<_marx_> running debian unstable i expect crap
<holstein> _marx_: i usually try kernels in both directions
<_marx_> way more than just a kernel version or two
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> if the kernel from 10.10 was working well, try that one
<holstein> that will rule out the kernel version
<holstein> i mean, you dont have to like unity :)
<_marx_> i don't like it and realize i have choices; fvwm looks good
<_marx_> buttons on the wrong side was the first sign
<_marx_> if i wanted a freaking mac i'd go steal one; sure can't afford to buy one
<holstein> ubuntustudio is moving to XFCE
<holstein> and i think thats where im heading too
<holstein> personally, i dont like gnome3 either
<_marx_> what i'm seeing of gnome i don't much like
<_marx_> ah
<holstein> i think its great ubuntu has their own thing
<holstein> i was a little sad to see just how similar unity and gnome3 are
<holstein> but still, i think its great
<holstein> im just not the target user for unity, and im OK with that
<_marx_> which i don't get how canonical will ever make any money on
<_marx_> flush corporate desktops down the drain?
<holstein> eh.. i think its a good move in the direction of mass appeal
<_marx_> well i need to see virgin computer users opinion on that
<_marx_> would you want to roll out 100 desktops at your local ymca of unity?
<_marx_> poor sentence structure, miss price would make me write a better one on the blackboard
<_marx_> i didn't lose anything i was working on during that last freeze
<_marx_> if one is going to have freezes....
<holstein> well, i think its a good effort
<holstein> i dont have a better solution
<_marx_> on common generic hardware
<holstein> i mean, would you want to roll out a bunch of machine with gnome on them?
<holstein> thats no better for the issue that ubuntu is addressing
<holstein> does that issue need to be addressed?... thats another question
<holstein> is it right?
<holstein> probably not yet
<holstein> but again, i think its a nice effort
<_marx_> sure ubuntu 10.04 suse, not opensuse, redhat, not fedora
<_marx_> centos
<holstein> for what?
<_marx_> nice boring functional working desktops
<holstein> the vigin user?
<_marx_> corportate
<holstein> right, but i dont think unity is a corporate push
<holstein> and thats probably OK
<holstein> the IT guy can customize those with whatever works
<_marx_> k, but canonical is in that business too
<_marx_> it's worse than 6.06
<_marx_> i don't have the testing hardware i used to have
<_marx_> five years ubuntu has been the best to hand out to windows users
<_marx_> i would not DARE do that with 11.04
<_marx_> well i'll make my own and stop bitchin'
<akgraner> can we stop using words like "virgin" for novice or new users and words like "bitchin" for complaining about stuff - it's not really polite or proper terms and it presents terms of exclusions
<akgraner> thanks :-)
 * milleja46 feels like he missed something o_O
<akgraner> and besides that it's a bit offensive...
<akgraner> milleja46, I was just reading the scrollback
<milleja46> akgraner: ahh
 * milleja46 uses ubuntu in a vm right now :D
<akgraner> milleja46, I have kubuntu in a VM but I use 11.04 with Unity as my regular machine
<akgraner> it took a little getting used to but now I am lost without it
<milleja46> akgraner: i kinda like the unity sidebar
<akgraner> I think but 12.04 (which is the next LTS) all the kinks with unity should be worked and the polish will be fully there
<akgraner> I was against Unity at first now I love it
<milleja46> but i still use windows 7 because there are a few games i use windows for just because the anti cheat system prevents me from using wine to play on ubuntu :(
<milleja46> but that unity stuff looks pretty great
<akgraner> I'll be reviewing a zorin PC that duel boots windows 7 and Linux from the start
<akgraner> it's aimed at introducing windows users to linux
<milleja46> but as it stands i'm migrating to virtual box right now because of the fact vmware messed up with mageia
<akgraner> ahhh
<milleja46> so i'm reinstalling ubuntu onto virtual box
<akgraner> have fun...   I need to finish a couple of articles so I'll be back in a bit...:-)
<milleja46> hmm, should i install the Fludendo stuff that it talks about in the install process?(vmware didn't show me the install process and i don't remember that last time i truly ran the install process)
 * milleja46 just finished reinstalling ubuntu :D
<holstein> akgraner: you'll need to re-announce that when marx comes back
<holstein> seems like that might be *if* marx comes back :/
<holstein> i cant believe how strong the opinions are about unity
<holstein> i mean, its not for me, but ubuntu is making its own DE... in house
<holstein> how awesome is that?
<akgraner> they are very strong for for Unity and GNOME3
<holstein> neither are for me actually
<milleja46> holstein: i actually like it, i used ubuntu back when it didn't have this and i like it, but that's why there are all the different choices
<akgraner> I thought I would hate Unity but now I love them...but I am a die hard GUI users
<akgraner> for those who aren't I can see how they would want to role back to a different desktop
<holstein> as long as the customizations that are planned make it in soon, i think its too awesome :)
<holstein> *unity ^
<akgraner> and therein is the beauty of Linux
<holstein> exactly
 * milleja46 heads to install openshot
<holstein> milleja46: i just started using kden
<holstein> i didnt try openshot, but pitivi was nice
<holstein> i broke pitivi with a PPA, and decided to try kden
<holstein> milleja46: have you used kden?
<milleja46> holstein: i've been looking at openshot just because of the fact i happened accross it when searching for a free video editor, and lightworks is too confusing
<holstein> im interested in a first hand opinion of kden/openshot
<milleja46> never used kden
<holstein> i'll have to try openshot
<milleja46> but openshot was supposed to have a windows version coming out which i have no idea what happened to it, so thank goodness for vm's
<milleja46> holstein: but if you're looking for a really advanced software i'd say lightworks don't know if the linux version has come out yet though
<holstein> i actually got some work done with kden, so i think im going to roll with it
<milleja46> followed that one before it went free waiting for it to come free then realized it was too confusing, so openshot sounds like the next best thing
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKi69e5jeXA
<milleja46> wow, openshot sure has alot better effects than wmm
<milleja46> vlc also has a video editor: VLMC
<holstein> milleja46: i just heard about that the other day
<holstein> how is it?
<milleja46> holstein: never truly messed around with it either so far it is alpha at best
<milleja46> but it does work, just not on windows as well because of some features needing some work haven't tried on ubuntu yet
<milleja46> which reminds me i should install both
<milleja46> well finally found how to install vlmc on ubuntu :D
 * milleja46 is now on his ubuntu vm ;D though aim refuses to work in it
<milleja46> anyone know how to sign into aim on ubuntu? pidgin and empathy both don't work...
<holstein> whats aim?
 * Tracy_P laughs.
<milleja46> holstein: aol instant messenger
<holstein> how about the windows one in WINE?
<milleja46> holstein: wow...didn't think of that, though i'm really starting to get mad at miranda-im right about now XD
 * milleja46 would actually like to be able to use pidgin or empathy doesn't understand no matter if he's on windows or ubuntu that pidgin doesn't allow him to sign in
<Tracy_P> Perhaps the AIM protocol has changed again and the client hasn't been updated.
<milleja46> Tracy_P: that's almost what i was starting to think
<milleja46> because it works fine in the client i use when i'm actually using windows and not in the vm for my ubuntu install
<holstein> i would probably try to use http://cybione.org/~irssi-xmpp/
<holstein> since im in irssi
<Tracy_P> Seems my Windows Pidgin version doesn't know, or I've forgotten my password.
<milleja46> pidgin doesn't like AIM on windows or ubuntu from what i've seen from me trying it myself
<holstein> you cant just do AIM in the browser somewhere?
<holstein> milleja46: cant you just talk those 2 remaining AOL contacts into moving ;)
<milleja46> holstein: funny thing is i can't login to the browser doesn't allow me to auth in that....which is very odd, i keep putting in the right crendentials and i've checked on the computer used to create the account ;)
<milleja46> holstein: well they might be in google talk or something like that but neither are on for me to ask
<holstein> milleja46: if you cant do it in the browser, then i bet its the creds, not the client
<holstein> milleja46: do you really have 2 contacts left over there?.. i was totally kidding
<Tracy_P> apparently I don't have an AIM account anymore.
<holstein> Tracy_P: congrats :)
<holstein> i thought you were talking about something else... i just assumed it was shut down
<milleja46> holstein: well it works sign in on AOL on the host computer i used to make it and in a windows only client, but other clients and the aim.com website both don't allow me to sign in
<milleja46> holstein: funny thing is only 2 people is actually what it is, since they are the only 2 people i ever talk to frequently on anything other than irc
<Tracy_P> That's how I would end up talking to my mom and dad if I were to talk to them online. I just pick up the cell phone and call them instead.
<milleja46> i really wish i knew what their google talk accounts were....aim is so annoying now
<milleja46> that's about the ONLY problem besides not being able to play some games(anti cheat system the company uses prevents it) i have with ubuntu
<holstein> yeah... im on the fence though... maybe *not* supporting AOL is a feature ;)
 * milleja46 plugs his ears too much bass from the car gooing by X(
<milleja46> i just wish that sidebar with the applications would be hidden away even when you don't mouse over the icon or don't have a application open on screen
<holstein> yeah... seems a little mystical what initiates the hiding
<holstein> more customization options are on the way though
<_marx_> i liked never hiding better
<_marx_> especially if you have the close button on the left
<milleja46> _marx_: i'd rather have it there, but choose when it shows, especially only if you mouse over/click the button in the top left corner
<milleja46> though ubuntu seems to run really nicely in virtualbox :D
<holstein> its nice and light i find
<holstein> unity seems nice and light
<milleja46> well and it also looks better than the look before this version
<holstein> in general, buntu seems to be slimming down a bit instead of bloating up
<holstein> which is nice
<holstein> milleja46: you find it more polished looking?
<milleja46> oh...yea
<holstein> cool
<milleja46> i much perfer this look :D
<milleja46> i'm acutally looking somewhere in the future buying a cheap laptop and wiping it then put ubuntu on it, then get a keyboard and some way to connect it to internet and make a home server out of it and put ubuntu server on it
<holstein> you dont *need* a laptop for a server
<holstein> i run a headless box in the crawl space here at home
<holstein> laptop hardware is generally quiet though
<milleja46> holstein: i typed that wrong....i meant for that part to say a unused desktop box
<holstein> well, keep an eye out though
<holstein> i had a laptop with a broken screen
<holstein> ran that as a server for a while
<holstein> handy really, and thats about all thats left to do with a machine like thta
<holstein> that*
<holstein> its not worth replacing the screen
<milleja46> i have two desktop boxes both unused but no keyboard(accidentally gave that to goodwill) or way to connect either to internet
<milleja46> one is a 98 box and the other a xp box
<holstein> cool
<holstein> that XP should have some pep to it
<milleja46> one i will use for a server if i ever do get the nesscary parts
<holstein> i have a couple P4's
<holstein> a 2.2? something like that
<milleja46> holstein: even with a crappy celeron processor?
<holstein> im replacing that with a 3.2 or something like that
<_marx_> p4 dell dem 3000 in use here
<milleja46> (those celerons performed horribly with XP)
<holstein> milleja46: sure
<_marx_> 500M ram wow ;)
<holstein> its a server box
<holstein> my last server was a P3 900 mhz with 512 ram
<holstein> worked well
<holstein> for me, the network speed at my house breaks down way before whatever box im running
<holstein> it'll be nice to have that faster P4 though
<milleja46> i think the XP one has 1gb of ram, might add more to it
<holstein> milleja46: that'll be really nice
<milleja46> if i figure out what the ram is
<_marx_> mine maxes at 2g just have bothered to look for more
 * milleja46 is only 16 and already has this figured out and hopefully a home server will make my mom less needing of me to be tech support :P
<holstein> ive got 2gb's ready for the newer server :)
<milleja46> (just because i go to a school where i'm in the IT academy i suddenly become tech support in my family)
<holstein> well, it might just end up being another box that she needs help with :/
<milleja46> holstein: yea but at least she'll be able to print wirelessly
<milleja46> and i can set up a quassel core of my own, and a irc bot for a channel i plan on running soon as i can set up a server :P
<holstein> having a CLI only box has really helped me learn
<milleja46> (and i want to use it to host some dev stuff i plan on doing)
 * milleja46 has only one thing he can't stand about irc and it's netsplit :P
<holstein> eh... if it were AIM, you'd just get dropped ;p
<milleja46> holstein: yea true, i'm glad the two times i've seen it, i've been on the side that stays on :D
<holstein> bunch of folks just left another channel
<holstein> they think they are the ones that stayed
<holstein> usually, if i wait around long enough, my bots come back from split
<milleja46> well i see it on another channel i'm on wonder if it happened on #blender or #mageia
<_marx_> milleja46: google up the specs and sometimes local shops have older used memory
<_marx_> like for the xp box
<holstein> yup, theres a nice goodwill here and in charlotte
<holstein> stacks of memory for $2-$8
<milleja46> yea i accidently the keyboards i'm hopefully gonna buy a $7 one i saw at walmart
<_marx_> lxde runs okay on 512M ram
<holstein> if you're looking in the right trash pile, you'll find a keyboard
<milleja46> what is the minimal amount ubuntu server requires to run anyway?
<holstein> i took 3 off to the goodwill the other day
<holstein> milleja46: something like 64?
<holstein> something low
<holstein> i have a CLI instance in Vbox with 128
<holstein> very useable
<milleja46> dang i wouldn't think that, i actually had it running in a vm the other day but accidentally deleted it
<holstein> you want 10.04 for the server too
<holstein> the LTS
<holstein> nothing in the newer versions that you'll really need/want
<milleja46> holstein: well eventually when i learn more python i plan on using it as a game server :P
<milleja46> as well*
<holstein> still, you're network will be the bottleneck
 * milleja46 will hopefully move after HS and be able to use a better ISP windstream stinks
<_marx_> hehe, yep i've used their dsl a few times
<holstein> still, it would have to be some kind of network to outpace something with a gig of ram
<holstein> and a normal hard drive
<holstein> you'd probably be better served on a server with a commercial hard drive rather than memory
<holstein> well, both ideally :)
<milleja46> the gig i will add onto, and see if there's a way to put another hdd in to extend it
<milleja46> bighmknh
<milleja46> ^that's what i get for leaving my laptop alone when my sis is around the house during the summer -_-
<_marx_> he, sister, mine was outnumbered 3:1
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-21
<milleja46> hi
<milleja46> i finally figured out what makes the sidebar disappear :D
<holstein> milleja46: ?
<milleja46> holstein: you have to have a program either maxed out in size or have something in it's area :P
<milleja46> it kinda hit me while mowing grass what it was that made it disappear and reappear...
 * milleja46 loves those random moments when he discovers or figures out how to make something work...
<holstein> hehe
<milleja46> holstein: don't tell me you're testing that theory now?
<holstein> milleja46: nah, i dont have 11.04 on anything handy
<holstein> i have it on a testing machine at home
<milleja46> aww what a shame
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> im having a great time in 10.04 :)
<milleja46> ehh i really like 11.04 alot better than previous
<milleja46> versions
<holstein> unity is not for me
<holstein> theres nothing in 11.04 i feel like i *must* have
<milleja46> holstein: it is for me :D and it'll get better with time(don't perfer games made with it though)
<holstein> there are some things about 10.04 i need though
<milleja46> holstein: well i bet in 12.04 it'll be better
<holstein> milleja46: i'll let you know :)
<milleja46> holstein: their not availible in 11?
<holstein> i'll probably put 11.10 on my netbook soon
 * milleja46 needs to get a netbook just for linux stuff :P
<holstein> ubuntustudio is switching to XFCE, and i want to do some testing there
<milleja46> nice
<milleja46> well i'm gonna head out and go to bed and be back in the morning :D
<holstein> thats why i have 10.10 and 11.04 installs
<holstein> milleja46: GN
<milleja46> holstein: before i head out, why don't you dual boot the two? i bet it's possible
<holstein> im actually triple booting them on my studio laptop
<holstein> but, i dont really want/need anything but 10.04 on my production machine
<holstein> or my server
<holstein> my netbook could move up though
<milleja46> well i definitly need to get a extra computer possibly a netbook fully devoted to linux distros and similar
<holstein> i got a few
<holstein> i got an hp mini that is pretty sweet
<holstein> one of the early ones
<holstein> came with suse
<holstein> the via chips are a PITA
<holstein> but, its got an express card slot
<holstein> i have an EEE900 that came with xandros
<holstein> and i got a new-ish 1001p eee from craigslist
<holstein> kinda recently
<holstein> i saved the win7 install on it, but i havent used it
<holstein> next time, im just going to wipe the whole thing
<milleja46> well i still use win 7 just because of the fact alot of games i play which most don't even know exist are windows only and some of my best stuff is windows only
<milleja46> plus iTunes is windows only and i need the store from time to time as well for apps and the such
<milleja46> (windows only for me because mac is expensive)
<milleja46> walmart and radioshack are going to become my best friends for computer stuff since they are so cheap on some of it
<holstein> i have an osx machine in the house
<holstein> my girlfriend uses it mostly
<milleja46> holstein: i will once i can build up the cash too expensive when you don't have a job :P
<holstein> i tunes on windows is pathetic
<milleja46> it is, but the only way i like it, messing around with apps and all that without itunes is just odd
<holstein> hey, to each his own
<holstein> thats why pencils have erasers
<holstein> so i can pull them off and throw them at you while you're using itunes ;)
<milleja46> well bed time before i stay up too late, gotta take trash out early because hopefully last day of these cans :P
<holstein> GN
<milleja46> though i'll have two to haul when those start to circulate -_-
<holstein> nice to see a new-ish face around here :)
<_marx_> no doubt
<milleja46> hi
<_marx_> moanin'
<milleja46> _marx_: mornin'
<BugeyeD> milleja46: most of my mental breakthroughs occur while mowing. i should probably mow more often.
<milleja46> BugeyeD: mine just happen at the most random of moments XD
<BugeyeD> holstein: where were you during self? did you show up and not track me down?
<milleja46> and mowing just happened to be that random moment
<BugeyeD> mowing is about the only mindless task i have, so that's when my brain gets a breather.
<BugeyeD> holstein: i kept my word and wore an openbsd shirt on the busiest day. :)
<BugeyeD> btw, any rumblings about having ubuntuone support outside of, ahem, ubuntu?
<milleja46>  BugeyeD: i have several mindless tasks but mowing is the only one i've been able to stick too...i need to get into learning PyQt
 * milleja46 doesn't know where he put his PyQt book on his computer XD
<BugeyeD> i'm betting that'd be hard to do while mowing
<milleja46> ha ha
 * milleja46 is looking to be a software/game dev after high school
<milleja46> just gotta find where i put that book and it's on the host OS not on ubuntu XD
<milleja46> b?VnkglnGVFn';lgmhjnm';hfgnjkgfhoitfcxjh
<milleja46>  gjfsrghir
<milleja46> ^whoops sorry about that -_-
<milleja46> hmm, anyone know how to use the version
<milleja46> hmm, anyone know how to use the windows version of ubuntu-one?*
<holstein> BugeyeD: i didnt make it
<holstein> i should have, but i got busy around the house
<milleja46> brb going into quassel and getting out of empathy
<holstein> it was my understanding that there would be ubuntuone windows and OSX clients at some point
<holstein> i didnt read that anywhere officially though
<BugeyeD> i bought music via ubuntu's new store and the files are of course stored on uo. so here i am at work, and our corp proxy won't allow connection to uo. grrr.
<BugeyeD> i'm missing me some joe satriani. :/
<holstein> hehe
<BugeyeD> holstein: i figured as much, but wondered ... i was hanging out with jim (sudo make coffee) and someone from your neck of the woods started chatting us up. i introduced myself (first name only) and shook his hand but detected no glimmer of recognition. so i assumed it was not you.
<milleja46> ok i'm back :D
<holstein> milleja46: o/
<milleja46> now just to figure out how to use ubuntuone client on windows, and set up quassel on windows XD
<holstein> i want to be clear that if windows works for folks thats great
<holstein> i think windows is getting better and better all the time
<holstein> BUT, i feel like one of the best things i did was wipe windows
<milleja46> yea the only true flaw is security
<holstein> i remember trying to get samba running
<holstein> trying to get linux to talke to windows
<milleja46> only one windows product i can't stand: windows server
<holstein> i remember having a mind-limbering idea one day "what if i go the other way"
<holstein> i started doing ssh instead
<holstein> and making windows connect however it could
<holstein> with sftp or puTTy
<holstein> *much* easier setup, and more stable in my use cases
<holstein> not to mention security
<holstein> i strive to *not* be snooty about windows
<holstein> i want folks to use what works for them, whatever that is
<BugeyeD> volkswagens work for me
<BugeyeD> so do jeeps
 * holstein 's jeep runs linux ;)
<BugeyeD> my current jeep is a 4-cylinder. not even strong enough for netbook edition.
<BugeyeD> my last one ran compiz, though.
<milleja46> eww jeeps....gas guzzlers
<milleja46> i'll stick to my honda civic :)
<BugeyeD> my jeep gets 20mpg, almost unheard of for a jeep. that's the reason for the 4cyl. of course my vws get much better. :)
<Tracy_P> Is it an old carburetor based engine?
<BugeyeD> no, the jeep is a '99 wrangler. all but one of the vws have a carb though.
<BugeyeD> and i'm getting ready to sell the one fi.
<BugeyeD> the one with fi, that is.
<BugeyeD> of course the one with fi gets 30+ mpg, i just never drive it.
<BugeyeD> it's fun, though. a gti. a few of my buddies have them and race them.
<BugeyeD> i have two jobs, they have a life.
<Tracy_P> you'll have a retirement, they'll be scraping by
<Tracy_P> I know this is OT, but I had an older car and thought about using this until I found out I couldn't get it installed after a specific sensor that would cause the computer to freak out. http://www.hhokitsdirect.com/HHO-Generators.php
<Tracy_P> OT for ubuntu, that is
<BugeyeD> i have an hho generator, just haven't had time to install it yet. and of course i'm getting ready to sell the car it was purchased for. i'm sure it'll work on something else. perhaps my jeep.
<Tracy_P> I've entertained the idea of having a jeep as a second car. I've just not put myself there. Recently purchased a new car, so it will be a few years before I decide to think about it again.
<Tracy_P> I'd put an hho on the jeep, if it's capable. Less computer to be in the way.
<milleja46> ok quick question, how did we get on the subject of cars? XD
 * milleja46 now wants to watch cars 2 XD
 * Tracy_P shrugs.
<Tracy_P> Was the topic when I got here this morning.
<Tracy_P> They made a sequel to that full length cartoon?
<milleja46> Tracy_P: yea, haven't you seen the commmercials?
<Tracy_P> I don't have TV/Cable/Satellite by choice.
<Tracy_P> I use Privoxy to block most adverts on the web.
<milleja46> Tracy_P: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg5hj2c5Nkk&feature=channel_video_title
<milleja46> now somehow mater is a spy and has to save queen from people trying to ruin a grand prix
<milleja46> i'd rather have tv so i can watch boomerang
<Tracy_P> I first read that as bloomberg.
<milleja46> XD
<Tracy_P> Okay, I'll watch the sequel.
<milleja46> boomerang is the classic version of cartoonnetwork showing stuff like flintstones  and jetsons :D
<Tracy_P> I found I get irritated by commercials, so I discontinued the cable service at home. More time for my studies for my day job and personal conquests.
<milleja46> that's why i mute the commercials and do something like computer stuff when they're on
 * milleja46 can't stand most of the stuff made today....
<Tracy_P> not made to last, made to increase profits
 * milleja46 tries to find how to sync stuff from windows host to ubuntu1....hmm
<milleja46> crud....have to sign out windows ubuntu1 XD
<Tracy_P> What?
<milleja46> i was trying to copy a pdf file i had on windows to ubuntu vm
<Tracy_P> Using VirtualBox or ?
<milleja46> virtual box
<milleja46> it's syncing right now in buntu
<Tracy_P> so it's working?
<milleja46> i think so
<Tracy_P> VirtualBox extensions don't allow drag/drop support?
<milleja46> not that i know of
<milleja46> yay! there it is!
<Tracy_P> bomb threat in Downtown Asheville.
<milleja46> geez 164 updates to my ubuntu vm XD
<Tracy_P> apparently I used the wrong word and my internet was turned off for 15 minutes as a warning
<milleja46> sometimes i really think my sister strives to do nothing but make me mad
<Tracy_P> siblings can do that for a good part of ones life
<milleja46> she can mess with anything of mine but when it comes to my computer stuff i have a right to get mad :)
<milleja46> hi
<holstein> milleja46: o/
<milleja46> holstein: hi
 * milleja46 is using quassel :D ...just not the right way since he doesn't have a proper quassel core....
 * BugeyeD is using irssi and screen. possibly switching from screen to tmux at some point in the not-too-distant future.
<BugeyeD> but i've been doing irssi/screen for *years*
<holstein> yeah, ive been using irssr+screen for a few years now
<holstein> i cant imagine going back
<holstein> xchat worked well though
<BugeyeD> i've been using irssi/screen since the days of pine. which is long since gone, of course, but i still keep it server-based by using webmail.
<milleja46> ok i'm back :D
<_marx_> BugeyeD: alpine
<_marx_> a one word reply in honor of mr. tarvid
<_marx_> no freeze today and i did not lock my screen this morning
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-22
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<milleja46> great....ff just crashed in ubuntu vm XD
<milleja46> ok...why isn't it restarting? o.O
<milleja46> wow crashed again once i clicked that button...stupid java
<mhall119> hmmm, firefox and java are crashing your VM?
<milleja46> mhall119: no crashing the firefox in the vm i would've quit quassel if it crashed the vm XD
 * milleja46 still needs to find a way to get up a proper quassel client instead of one that has a core built in
 * milleja46 loves ubuntu and that is the first time he's had a problem with a program crashing in it
<milleja46> ooo yay! ff5 is availible!
<mhall119> what's quassel?
<milleja46> mhall119: a irc program that if you have a proper core it's supposedly supposed to allow you to keep logged in...don't know how long it's been out but i need it and to have it done right XD
<milleja46> it'll be really nice when i do  have it set up right
<holstein> keep you logged in?
<mhall119> oh right
<holstein> ive been logged in for about a month i think
 * mhall119 uses ssh + screen + irssi for that
<holstein> since the last time the power went out
<milleja46> holstein: i really want to use it since some guys on another channel i'm on really recommend it
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> every guy in this channel recommends irssi :)
<holstein> i mean, if you cant get quassel to act as advertised
<milleja46> yea, all you have to do is have a proper core set up to get on to it, i'm on it right now because i downloaded the one with a core in it instead of just the client on ubuntu XD
<milleja46> and the core is another reason i gotta set up a server XD
<holstein> you need a server to connect to a server with the client?
<holstein> maybe it has some functionality im not aware of
<milleja46> holstein: yea because the core keeps the data, and the client connects to that data so you have it no matter where you are you just have to be able to give the client the info for the core
<holstein> alright, im out
<holstein> got the 3rd one of these tonite
<holstein> http://ashevilleoriginalmusicseries.blogspot.com/
<holstein> :)
<milleja46> quassel-irc.org :)
<milleja46> yuck drag queen is on the america's got talent XD
<milleja46> DX*
<milleja46> mhall119: "Quassel IRC is a modern, cross-platform, distributed IRC client, meaning that one (or multiple) client(s) can attach to and detach from a central core "
<milleja46> ^meaning as long as the core is online you are online
<milleja46> but would mean having a desktop/server to run it so it would stay online
 * milleja46 has to reinstall ubuntu since it reported a bus error X(
<holstein> milleja46: where was this report?
<holstein> dont lose any sleep over the error messages that can come up before the login screen
<milleja46> holstein: it came up then disappeared and soon after it did, it took me to the install screen again, i've already reinstalled and everything it's not like i lost that much
<holstein> it?
<holstein> a warning came up?
<milleja46> the error, yes during the load something about a BUS error
<holstein> you saw the installer sequence from within a normal install?
<milleja46> holstein: it was right after it should've loaded
<milleja46> because i had shut down the vm, and when i started it up it showed the error then presented me with the install screen for some odd reason
<milleja46> (i'd shut it down last night)
<milleja46> but it seems to of been fixed
<holstein> OH, its a VM
<milleja46> holstein: yep
<holstein> who knows then
<holstein> save a snapshot :)
<milleja46> holstein: but it was a ubuntu error not the vm, because it was reported in the ubuntu load state right underneath the usual load things that come up on screen
<milleja46> but now it seems to of been fixed by just installing again
<holstein> doesnt matter who's what's error
<holstein> save a snapshot, and revert
<holstein> thats one of the cool benifits of VM's
<milleja46> well i'll do it if it happens again
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> you dont have room for a snapshot?
<holstein> thats the first button i hit in VM's
<holstein> i make an 'everything is fine' snapshot
<milleja46> well i don't know how to cause what happened to happen again
<milleja46> but it said something like "Failed to initialize Bus" and the rest of it is a blur
<milleja46> hopefully it won't happen again
<milleja46> yum! cheerwine ice cream :D ;D
<_marx_> dudes!
<milleja46> _marx_: hi
<_marx_> i left a 10.10 live cd w/my boss's wife two three weeks ago
<_marx_> she's been using it all this time
<_marx_> we're talking 70 somethings retired
<milleja46> _marx_: ha ha, at least you can get yourself a new one :P
<_marx_> 25 year vet of us air she is
 * milleja46 just installed pydev in eclipse :P
<_marx_> i'm just completely in shock
<_marx_> my boss can use maybe three pieces of software
<milleja46> dang only prob with pydev in eclipse is it doesn't have pyqt XD
<_marx_> his wife does a little more
<_marx_> aol user
<milleja46> eww aol
<milleja46> bad browser good chat software
<_marx_> well she has had no complaints over 3 weeks
<_marx_> using 10.10
<_marx_> from a livecd
<milleja46> i perfer 11.04 over 10.10 lol
<_marx_> well it's what i had in the glove box
<_marx_> questions about os have not come up
<milleja46> well ubuntu is pretty user friendly
<_marx_> the first will be when she tries to install some windows game
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-23
<jack_> ping. i have 13 waiting on me atm with 3 out of SLA. looks like im going to be pretty busy today. is it cool if i stay out of the phone queue until my tickets are under control?
<BugeyeD> jack_: fine by me :)
<jack_> oh shit. thats where that message disappeared to haha
 * jack_ feels dumb
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-24
<_marx_> one more ubuntu using grandma in the world
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-25
<milleja46> _marx_: ha ha
<_marx_> i left a back door just in case
<jack_^> I'm having a network problem at home.  I have a 2 machines with an ethernet port which is 10/100/1000. I have 2 switches at 10/100/1000 and 2 cables that i've been testing with.  If I use machine 1 and plug it into switch 1, i get 100Mbps. if i take machine1 plug it into switch2, it gets 1000Mbps. If i take machine2 and plug it into switch1 or switch2 they both show 1000Mbps. Does this regardless of the cable and i've tested all ports on switch1.  Why
<jack_^>  will machine1 NOT auto-negotiate to 1000Mbps with switch1?!!?!?? argh!
 * _marx_ has such bad font corruption some of that doesn't make sense
<holstein> are you sure both are gigabit boxes?
<holstein> i gotta say, that statement is like one of those math problems
<holstein> its like a big run-on messs
<holstein> anyways, looks like some incompatibility maybe with the switch 1 hardware and the machine 1 hardware
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-26
<_marx_> ping akgraner
<Nivex> holstein: if it were one of those problems, it would have ended "What is the network administrator's name?"
<Nivex> :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-06-16
<darkseid> Is the NC Loco Team still active?
<holstein> darkseid: depends
<holstein> the channel is still here.. we dont "meet" or, have infrastructure
<holstein> its been "dead" for about 2+ years, but, its an open community
<holstein> i personally will not have time for anything resembling "reviving" the loco til late fall, or early spring..
<darkseid> ok
<holstein> are you in NC?
<darkseid> yes new to NC
<holstein> welcome..
<ChinnoDog> darkseid: Where in NC?
<darkseid> Durham
<darkseid> i saw a guy talking about the ubuntu nc loco team at south east linux fest
<holstein> nice
<holstein> we should have been there, for sure
<holstein> i work *all* weekends, so, im never able to be there.. or, at least, so far, im not
<holstein> i dont get PTO, so, im not sure if i will ever make one.. but, it would be nice to have a presence there, for the LOCO
<ChinnoDog> I just started a job based in Durham. Too bad I work remote.
